# gun control



## Watson (Dec 3, 2015)

Americans are seriously retarded people!


----------



## solidassears (Dec 3, 2015)

Griffith said:


> Americans are seriously retarded people!



Nah, I don't think so:

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/84433323/


----------



## mac10chap (Dec 3, 2015)

This liberal bullshit about gun control is fucking retarded.  They think that gun control is somehow going to make these crazy bastards stop committing murder.  What they fail to realize is that a lot of them are acquiring these weapons illegally.  They already tried this with vast amounts of drugs (and roids).....and see how easy it is to acquire those illegally. 

This guy sums it up quite nicely...

https://www.facebook.com/DaveChampionMedia/videos/10153220851577405/

[url]https://www.facebook.com/DaveChampionMedia/videos/10153210210227405/
[/URL]


----------



## jagstd (Dec 3, 2015)

The very definition of Criminal fucking explains why gun control laws are nothing more than "look at me... feel good politicians" playing and pandering for votes from spoon fed liberal voters of our wonderful socialist media.  For God Sakes America, WAKE THE FUCK UP!!


----------



## charley (Dec 3, 2015)

Griffith said:


> Americans are seriously retarded people!




....  it's kinda late in the day in the USA, there are many more guns than people ....

....yo Griff, don't you have guns 'down under' ?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 3, 2015)

Griffith said:


> Americans are seriously retarded people!



Yes as a collective group we are a bunch of mongs


----------



## Riles (Dec 3, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Look at how many deaths there are by guns in Australia or Japan.  I think it's retarded how easily Americans can get guns.




[h=1][/h]look how few deaths there are by guns in Switzerland, it works both ways depending on where you stand


----------



## charley (Dec 3, 2015)

.. fuck gun control ... where's the moderate Muslim hiding out ???


----------



## solidassears (Dec 3, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Look at how many deaths there are by guns in Australia or Japan.  I think it's retarded how easily Americans can get guns.



Look how many are killed in Chicago with strict gun control, compare with the murder rate in Utah, Wyoming and Montana with very few gun laws. The laws have no effect what so ever.

The only retards are those who think gun law will make any difference.


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh gun control works...really.  Look at France.  They have some of the strictest gun control laws in the world.  That has worked out well for them didn't it?


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 4, 2015)

Griffith said:


> Americans are seriously retarded people!



With your gun ban in Australia there were 226 gun deaths.  Why?  We may have thousands of gun deaths, more than half of which are suicides and more than half of the remaining gun deaths are gang related, but we also have over 300 million guns.


----------



## mac10chap (Dec 4, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Like that kid who took his moms gun and shot a whole bunch of preschool kids to death a couple of years ago.



Shit like that is going to happen.  The world is not perfect.  But look at Cali.  They have a ban on assault rifles and high capacity magazines.  Remind me again what weapons were used in the San Bernardino shootings......Yeah, gun laws dont work.  

All they are going to do (if the liberals get what they want) is alleviate any chance of people being able to protect themselves.  Had a few of those people in the theater in France been carrying, I guarantee you there would not have been as many casualties.  9 times out of 10, these mass shootings are taking place in areas with strict gun laws....b/c the fucktards doing the shootings dont have to worry about anybody being armed and firing back.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 4, 2015)

The only way to stop a bad guy with a gun,is with a good guy with a gun. Imposing harder laws on obtaining a gun for honest law abiding citizens, just places us in greater danger. OK, I'll bring up France, where they have the most strict laws in all the world when it comes to guns. If they had a bunch of people with CC permits, it still would have happened. I'll give you that. But, instead of 130 deaths, it very well may have been limited to 10 or even 20 deaths. Look at our state of VT, probably the easiest of all states to get a gun. And yet, they have some of the lowest crime rates in the US. And look at the Swiss. 50% of the population there is armed, and they have some the lowest crime rates in the world. And why??

- The right to acquire, possess and carry arms is guaranteed in the framework os Swiss law.

- The Swiss militia has long been trained and structured to rapidly respond against foreign aggression.

- Each male aged 20-42 is REQUIRED by law to keep his issued personal weapon at home, and women are also strongly encouraged to do so.

- Firearms are readily available for purchase in gun shops for ALL citizens.

- Carrying a firearm in plain view (open carry) in a public place is encouraged and allowed.

- There is no limit on how many guns one can own or buy, or the amount of ammo he/she can posses.

- It is estimated 3.4 million guns are held by Swiss civilians making it one of the highest rates of gun ownership in the world. AND, Switzerland has the lowest gun crime rates in the world, so low?statistics are not even kept.

I'm an avid pro 2nd amendment advocate, and I have spoken several times about the 2A at my fellow NY Young Republican Clubs. I can drown you in facts and statistics.

And just incase anyone is wondering, my life has been saved 2 times on the account of a firearm. I will not go into details, but I would not be here right now if it were not for a firearm. I know many who have lost their lives in this crazy world we live in, because they were denied their constitutional right to own and carry a gun. I do believe guns should be registered, but banned? NO WAY? What's next, are we going to ban pressure cookers? In the UK, you go to jail for having a pair of scissors on you. If I am out and about with my family, you can bet your ass I am armed. There is only so much the 2 guns on my arms can do. I work and trained with both local and federal LEOs, I have traveled the world over and have lived in all four corners of the world. It's a pretty grim fuckn place. But until you have had a gun pulled on you, or until you have seen a life of a loved one's taken because you were found with nothing but your dick in your hand, you don't know what you are talking about, and have lived most of your life sheltered in your home watching bullshit liberal media. There are FAR too many guns in the world to say, "lets ban them". Do you think that banning the sale of guns will stop criminals from using them? And if it were even possible, if criminals want to kill people, they can do so with so many other methods. Be it a box cutter, or an explosive. And these "gun free" zones are the most dangerous place to find yourself in. I refuse to give my business that tries to stop my constitutional right from carrying a firearm. I am an avid enthusiast, collector, and trainer with firearms off all types. I have taken more classes than I have fingers. I have a fairly good idea of what I am talking about, I wouldn't be asked to speak in front of hundreds of people time and time again about the subject. This is not really the place to do it, as I spend a lot of time preaching and teaching elsewhere. This is not why I come here to IM. I'm here mostly to escape what I deal with every day. Here are some images that might help those which adding 2+2 together get a better idea of what I am talking about. Last time, until you have been in a life and death situation where there is a gun involved, you are more or less in the dark. How many Parisians do you think are out there now hoping/wishing that they had a gun at the time of the attacks? Same thing in CO and in CA this past week. The guns will always be there people. ALWAYS. No matter what laws are passed. It's getting a good guy with a gun to be there at the right place and at the right time. I'm done...






























/V


----------



## Watson (Dec 5, 2015)

thanks for all making my point......


----------



## Watson (Dec 5, 2015)

charley said:


> ....  it's kinda late in the day in the USA, there are many more guns than people ....
> 
> ....yo Griff, don't you have guns 'down under' ?



not really...

its like most things, there is no way to stop the fuckwits so its better nobody has them.....


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2015)

Griffith said:


> not really...
> 
> its like most things, there is no way to stop the fuckwits so its better nobody has them.....



.. in the USA you need guns to protect you from both terrorists & the goverment  ......


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 6, 2016)

solidassears said:


> Look how many are killed in Chicago with strict gun control, compare with the murder rate in Utah, Wyoming and Montana with very few gun laws. The laws have no effect what so ever.
> 
> The only retards are those who think gun law will make any difference.



You are wrong and I don't know how this lie keeps spreading.

http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/death-by-gun-top-20-states-with-highest-rates/2/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 6, 2016)

comparing the US to island countries like australia is apples and oranges, you guys dont have people jumping your fence daily and gang and drug cartels moving freely in and out of your borders.  I will gladly give the government every gun I own if they secure the border and take away all the guns from the gangs in south los angeles and chicago. And stop the DEA giving thousands of guns to cartels and losing track of where they are. just saying


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 7, 2016)

Griffith said:


> thanks for all making my point......



But why are there still gun deaths in Australia?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 7, 2016)

I have three guns.    A Glock G20, a Remington 700 30-06, and a 12 gauge bird gun.   I have no issues with common sense gun laws that have been proposed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jan 7, 2016)

hoyle21 said:


> You are wrong and I don't know how this lie keeps spreading.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/death-by-gun-top-20-states-with-highest-rates/2/
> 
> Maybe you should learn to read; there is a big difference in gun murder rate and death by gun. I have no idea what CBS News is trying to say; I do know they're a 100% liberal leftist support and propaganda machine, so I don't trust anything they report.


----------



## RodneyL (Jan 7, 2016)

My 2 cents is this: When an 16 or 18 year old kid gets carded time and time again trying to buy tobacco or alcohol and can go strait to a gun show and by a weapon, then something is screwed up.  Most "liberals" are pushing for more controls by enforcing the laws that are already on the books not banning the owning of guns.  The Constitution would have to be changed for that to haoppen.  Personally I have no problem with most people owning guns. Some idiots have no business owning a gun any more than some idiots have any business owning a car.  But tighter rules and requirements for assault weapons or any weapons for that matter should include some type of checking system for the mentally ill.  How? Beats me. there is no easy or one word solution to complex problem.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 7, 2016)

RodneyL said:


> My 2 cents is this: When an 16 or 18 year old kid gets carded time and time again trying to buy tobacco or alcohol and can go strait to a gun show and by a weapon, then something is screwed up.  Most "liberals" are pushing for more controls by enforcing the laws that are already on the books not banning the owning of guns.  The Constitution would have to be changed for that to haoppen.  Personally I have no problem with most people owning guns. Some idiots have no business owning a gun any more than some idiots have any business owning a car.  But tighter rules and requirements for assault weapons or any weapons for that matter should include some type of checking system for the mentally ill.  How? Beats me. there is no easy or one word solution to complex problem.


my .02 on your .02, 18yo can join the military and be handed some of the most high tech weaponry available, but not allowed to carry off base. other countries its mandatory to carry your weapon home.


----------



## Guillotine (Jan 7, 2016)

Carrying should be mandatory for all.

sent from a remote bunker while banging a Terminator Model T-X


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 8, 2016)

Go to war? Bust be 18. Buy a handgun and a beer? Must be 21. Lot's of wrong pictures here guys. And you know what, you don't need a 30 round magazine to hunt deer with. But when when the 2A was written, it wasn't because the "deer" were coming. I will carry what I want, when I want. Uncle Sam has no business telling me if I can have 10 or 11 rounds in my magazine. They have no right telling me if I can carry a 3.5" knife or a 4" knife. If I want to carry a rifle with a 15" barrel, I should, it doesn't have to be a 16" barrel. If I want to carry a switchblade?fine! There are other knives out there like an Emerson (with wave feature), that can get a knife ready for business MUCH faster than an auto knife. 

What really gets me, is the stupid laws on how many rounds you can have in your magazine. With the proper training, it really doesn't make a big difference. It takes a fraction of a second to replace a magazine in a pistol. You can still fire a good 30 rounds with multiple magazines in less than 5 seconds. And as for the most popular SPORTING rifle (not assault?.an assault rifle is a FULL auto rifle used by the military), it is considered a modern day musket. Do you really think if the AR15 was around back in the 1790s, they would have said that the AR would not be included? Stupid ass liberals...they want to rely on the government for everything. So why buy a fire extinguisher for the house when you can just sit back and call the fire department? Answer? Well, because the fire department might not make it in there time. Same answer applies to why we should all be armed...when you need help in a matter of seconds, the police are MINUTES away. Most of my friends are LEOs (law enforcement) and they couldn't agree more. Wake the fuck up, America. Imagine of the victims in Paris were armed?or some of them. Sure?people would still have got killed, but the number wouldn't be 130...



/V


----------



## mac10chap (Jan 8, 2016)

^^^truth.


----------



## bayou boy (Jan 8, 2016)

If you can't keep control of your guns sell them to me. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 11, 2016)

Griffith said:


> Americans are seriously retarded people!



thats a bit rich coming from you, Facebook stalks members so he can have a wank off to them


----------



## Watson (Jan 11, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> thats a bit rich coming from you, Facebook stalks members so he can have a wank off to them



who is Facebook? is he over 13? you in trouble again bro?


----------



## BBuff (Jan 14, 2016)

dogsoldier said:


> Oh gun control works...really.  Look at France.  They have some of the strictest gun control laws in the world.  That has worked out well for them didn't it?



How can you know there wouldn't have been more shootings if they didn't ban guns?


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 14, 2016)

BBuff said:


> How can you know there wouldn't have been more shootings if they didn't ban guns?


because gun free school zone signs work so well


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 15, 2016)

Thought I would add my input 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















My 103% is better than @Roidboy 500% any day of the fuckin week!


----------



## solidassears (Jan 15, 2016)

My kind of gun control:

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/0e/45/93/0e459392218392b837afc0331be48321.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-kNvTT2S8L...hCc/s1600/130109-girls-with-guns-1-783255.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ed/63/3f/ed633f3fda2924f6002638359496bf83.jpg

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/e...grCp54UnCiLik5EAgT2rRXB7KupBJs2fPERMZO796VrT3


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 15, 2016)

Gun ownership is at an all time high and only getting higher.  Violent crime rate is the lowest it's even been since the '70s and has been steadily dropping since the '90s.  So much for guns at high noon and blood in the streets.  The government isn't going to protect you and the police are not required to help you if they see you getting victimized.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 15, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Thought I would add my input
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seen these pics before, either here or ASF, what was your other account name?


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 15, 2016)

On ASF under Mightymouse 


My 103% is better than @Roidboy 500% any day of the fuckin week!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 15, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> On ASF under Mightymouse
> 
> 
> My 103% is better than @Roidboy 500% any day of the fuckin week!


really? I thought you just joined. nice collection, thats texas for you, you can have all the cool stuff


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 15, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> really? I thought you just joined. nice collection, thats texas for you, you can have all the cool stuff



No I have been a member since middle of 14 I was quite at first... Had to get personal issues out the way! Then Bam turned it up a little


My 103% is better than @Roidboy 500% any day of the fuckin week!


----------



## Riles (Jan 16, 2016)

very nice collection MM


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 16, 2016)

Riles said:


> very nice collection MM



Thanks brother


My 103% is better than @Roidboy 500% any day of the fuckin week!


----------



## independent (Jan 16, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Thought I would add my input
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and I need to talk about reloading sometime.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 16, 2016)

bigmoe65 said:


> You and I need to talk about reloading sometime.



Anytime brother


My 103% is better than @Roidboy 500% any day of the fuckin week!


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jan 23, 2016)

Just thought I'd chime in that I fucking love my S&W 9Shield...favorite ccw thus far


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 23, 2016)

DaBeast25 said:


> Just thought I'd chime in that I fucking love my S&W 9Shield...favorite ccw thus far



S&W makes a great weapon! Def good choice to carry.


Free TrapStar! Bring back HTF!!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 24, 2016)

I just bought my wife a sig 9mm last week. fucking gun stores are empty. I saw a compact glock .40 that felt pretty nice I was gonna buy it when I went to pick up my wifes gun and it was gone summa bitch


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 28, 2016)

I find that a laser scope gives me better gun control....

and the OP lives in a shit hole and is infatuated with the US.........


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 28, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I find that a laser scope gives me better gun control....
> 
> and the OP lives in a shit hole and is infatuated with the US.........



Merica


I'm me, fuck you!


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2016)

saw some nice bullet today, these new rounds that open and fly off everywhere inside you


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 31, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> saw some nice bullet today, these new rounds that open and fly off everywhere inside you



R.I.P. Rounds is what they are called. Shit is what they are. You get almost 3 times the internal damage with a hollow point of the same caliber. It was proven on a jell pack

But they look sweet 


I'm me, fuck you!


----------

